
The most popular topbar colors - sillysaurus3
https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors
======
sillysaurus3
If you see one you like, you can use it by going to your profile and setting
topcolor to the hex code.

Also, I found an easter egg. If you go to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/posts?id=nickb](https://news.ycombinator.com/posts?id=nickb)
then you can see both comments and submissions for that user on the same page.

EDIT: Submitting this caused HN to grind to a halt. I'll claim my "I broke HN"
merit badge.

------
niftich
I wonder, does this aggregate exclude topcolors that have only 1 user? Mine's
a rather specific, handpicked-in-a-color-picker value of blue towards the
bottom, and while I don't doubt that someone else could've picked it, there's
of course 16.7 million of these things, so it's not terribly likely. It'd be
interesting to throw out completely unique colors and see what we're left
with, or to see them on a histogram.

------
lelandbatey
I immediately checked to see where my top bar color was, since I've had it for
several years. It's a kinda nice hex number, but one which I did hand-pick for
it's color properties, so I doubt that anyone else has chosen this color. It's
approx. #600 down the list, meaning that it and the 300 colors below it are
used uniquely (at-least).

------
Mz
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7432201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7432201)

------
albertoleal
How do you change the topbar color?

~~~
grzm
From your profile page. There's a karma threshold (250, I believe) before this
feature is enabled.

~~~
albertoleal
Ah I see.

------
djKianoosh
44bbdd is really the nicest one ;)

